# ACS skill assessment report time



## Timmona2017 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi All,

How much time it takes to get ACS skill assessment report. I have submitted the application on 21 Sep 2017 and till now it has same status "Application is with assessor".... However, there is a clear message that application can take 6-8 weeks . is it really takes that long ?

How long it normally takes ..Does anyone have idea about the same


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Unfortunately, It is currently taking 6 weeks minimum. Mine took 45 days. 
you would be lucky if you receive it before that. 
All the Best! :thumb:


----------



## rrman83 (Aug 14, 2017)

I submitted mine on 24 Sep 2017. It moved to ?Your application is currently with Assesor? on 14 Sep. Conitinues to remain in the same state as of today.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

As long as its with the assessor, it is in a better position. 

Always remember one thing: The journey for PR is slow, you need to be very patient when it comes to timelines.


----------



## rrman83 (Aug 14, 2017)

rrman83 said:


> I submitted mine on 24 Sep 2017. It moved to ?Your application is currently with Assesor? on 14 Sep. Conitinues to remain in the same state as of today.


Oops, made a typo. I submitted mine on 24 Aug 2017 (Unable to find an option on the mobile site to delete or edit my original post)


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

rrman83 said:


> Oops, made a typo. I submitted mine on 24 Aug 2017 (Unable to find an option on the mobile site to delete or edit my original post)


In that case, send over an email to [email protected] and they will help you out.


----------



## rrman83 (Aug 14, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> rrman83 said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, made a typo. I submitted mine on 24 Aug 2017 (Unable to find an option on the mobile site to delete or edit my original post)
> ...


Thanks dude. Will do.


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

M also in the 6th week and yet to receive acs assessment result .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

kaushikgayal said:


> M also in the 6th week and yet to receive acs assessment result .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you check with ACS by sending an email... 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmona2017 (Aug 26, 2017)

skharoon said:


> Did you check with ACS by sending an email...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


No, I have not dropped any email to ACS yet, just checking applicant dashboard on daily basis. Am I supposed to ask explicitly?


----------



## vamshi7777 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi Timmona,

Mine which was RPL one tool around 3.5 weeks...

my friends non-rpl took 2 weeks.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Depends on case to case basis folks. Some have got that in a week and some took 8 weeks. 

Each case is different and they evaluate a number of them. Patience!!

Timmona, if you feel you are not getting any response, send them an email or if you have access to an Australian phone, give them a call. (ISD also works but might be a little costly). One way of communication is enough. But you have to be patient enough!!

(I am in the same boat of waiting for assessment/review, so no worries)


----------



## Timmona2017 (Aug 26, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Depends on case to case basis folks. Some have got that in a week and some took 8 weeks.
> 
> Each case is different and they evaluate a number of them. Patience!!
> 
> ...


ok ... I think I should wait.. thx Ravi


----------



## Timmona2017 (Aug 26, 2017)

rrman83 said:


> I submitted mine on 24 Sep 2017. It moved to ?Your application is currently with Assesor? on 14 Sep. Conitinues to remain in the same state as of today.


Yes , i's with assessor right now since 21 Sep 2017 .. I guess You had submitted 3 days later to me so I guess both of us will also get report on more or less time .. Hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manal2015 (Oct 12, 2017)

Timmona2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How much time it takes to get ACS skill assessment report. I have submitted the application on 21 Sep 2017 and till now it has same status "Application is with assessor".... However, there is a clear message that application can take 6-8 weeks . is it really takes that long ?
> 
> How long it normally takes ..Does anyone have idea about the same


I am also in the same boat. I have submitted my documents on 20 Sep 2017 and the status is "with assessor" until now. Finger crossed


----------



## Manal2015 (Oct 12, 2017)

I am also in the same boat, submitted my documents on 20 Sep 2017 and still waiting.... Finger Crossed


----------



## rrman83 (Aug 14, 2017)

I received by ACS assessment result today, 13 Oct 2017. Had submitted my ACS application on 24 Aug 2017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Timmona2017 said:


> No, I have not dropped any email to ACS yet, just checking applicant dashboard on daily basis. Am I supposed to ask explicitly?


After six weeks are over, you can just an email to ACS.

When I send them an email reminder, ACS replied with standard email saying it takes 6-8 weeks to get the results.



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamzaashakeel (Dec 11, 2017)

Dear All,

I submitted my ACS application on 30 Oct 2017 and still waiting for the result. How long will it usually take ? Seniors please update me..
Thanks In Advance...


----------



## mahaboob752003 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi did you get the assesment report now i mean how many days it took


----------



## sabahaque13 (Aug 14, 2019)

rrman83 said:


> I submitted mine on 24 Sep 2017. It moved to ?Your application is currently with Assesor? on 14 Sep. Conitinues to remain in the same state as of today.


Wow. Noticed your timeline. You got your visa processed in less than 6months?! That's awesome.


----------



## venkatesh581 (May 29, 2017)

*ACS assessment*

Hi Guys,

I worked with companyX and they have given the letter with that name earlier and I had received ACS letter as per that name 2 years back. 
But, now the company has changed the name as part of branding and issued me a new letter with new company logo and name with same roles and responsibilities.

Can I just submit the same letter with attestation or something else I need to do to explain them the scenario? Please advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatesh581 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I worked with companyX and they have given the letter with that name earlier and I had received ACS letter as per that name 2 years back.
> But, now the company has changed the name as part of branding and issued me a new letter with new company logo and name with same roles and responsibilities.
> ...


You should attach a covering letter with the reference letter explaining that the company has changed names
Give some evidence if possible 

Cheers


----------



## shaon9 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi guys

For a positive skill assessment outcome, is there any minimum credit/subject/course duration requirement for a bachelor of computer science course completed out of Australia? And along with the bachelor degree, how many years of relevant work experience is required if the applicant worked out of Australia? Appreciate your advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shaon9 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> For a positive skill assessment outcome, is there any minimum credit/subject/course duration requirement for a bachelor of computer science course completed out of Australia? And along with the bachelor degree, how many years of relevant work experience is required if the applicant worked out of Australia? Appreciate your advice.
> 
> ...


The experience required may vary anywhere from 2-6 years to get a positive assessment 

It depends on the education and your RnR and the ANZSCO code you have applied under 

Go through this booklet to get more idea

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf

Cheers


----------



## venkatesh581 (May 29, 2017)

NB said:


> venkatesh581 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Thanks. Do you have any sample how the covering letter should look like? If yes, can you share me?

Also, can I attach the old certified latter as well to a new application since my employee number is same in the both letters? Any idea.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkatesh581 said:


> Thanks. Do you have any sample how the covering letter should look like? If yes, can you share me?
> 
> Also, can I attach the old certified latter as well to a new application since my employee number is same in the both letters? Any idea.


I am sure that you are competent enough to draft a simple letter giving details and evidence of the change of the company name
If you still feel you need assistance, better to go through a Mara agent
Your old set of documents including reference letter is already available with ACS, and will be attached to your application 

Cheers


----------

